# papillary carinoma has spread



## valojen (Dec 14, 2010)

My total body scan showed that my cancer has spread. I am scheduled to see the doctor. What's next?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

valojen said:


> My total body scan showed that my cancer has spread. I am scheduled to see the doctor. What's next?


Oh, Heavens!!! Where has it spread too?

{{{{valojen}}}}


----------

